# A couple elapids and others



## moloch05 (Aug 2, 2009)

August is the final month of winter in Wollongong and it has begun to warm. The weather this weekend was beautiful so I went out for awhile on each day. A few reptiles were out and also enjoying the sunny conditions. I decided to produce a short post of what I photographed as well as include a few shots from earlier this winter.


Eastern Small-eyed Snakes (_Cyrtophis nigrescens_) is the most common snake in the Wollongong area. They usually are small and placid but this one was much more responsive then most. Eastern small-eyes in this region are drab and usually lack the red ventrals of those from further north.














This is a young Yellow-faced Whipsnake (_Demansia psammophis_).


















Lesueur's Velvet Geckos (_Oedura lesueurii_) are dark by day but much paler at night.









Eastern White Skinks (_Liopholis whitii_) were out in good numbers today.

















A real surprise were several Eastern Water Skinks (_Eulamprus quoyii_). I have never seen them active so early in the season.




Grass Skink (_Lampropholis delicata_) is the most common skink in my area. I see many in the garden around my home.












Male Superb Blue Wrens are again brightly coloured.








Tawny-crowned Honeyeaters are a local bird that are common in only a few areas. I love their mellow, flute-like call and towering display flight. This honeyeater, unlike most, spends a fair amount of time on the ground. I often see them running from shrub to shrub.








A large centipede.









The coastal heath has burst into colour. I was really surprised to see so much in flower. 







Some of my favourite spring flowers are these _Boronia_. 













... and Waxflowers (_Eriostemon_)








These are some of the various Proteaceae that are flowering at the moment. They include _Banksia_, Coneflowers, Drumsticks, Mountain Devil and _Grevillea_.

































The heath is full of members of Epacridaceae.













































Peas are also numerous. The final shot in this section shows a eucalyptus with galls.

























Wattles are in full flower.























Here is a mix of several species. The final shot is of a Gymea Lily, one of my favourites.

































Regards,
David


----------



## hodges (Aug 2, 2009)

Love the eastern small eyed snakes definitely a snake id like to keep in the future, the whip also has a nice sheen to it as well. Always a treat looking at your herping threads they are never a let down, keep it up.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 2, 2009)

beautiful pics mate well done on a good day and the beautiful memories u have with those pics


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 2, 2009)

David, what a wonderful display you put up for us, thank you so much for sharing....you are a great photographer, it must be lovely to live in your area. I have been to woollongong many times, but last time was about 25 years ago when my kids were quite young and I didn't appreciate nature as much as I do now.

Cheers. Annie


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, all, for the comments.

Annie wrote


> it must be lovely to live in your area



This area is pretty but so is WA. I would love to head back again for a visit someday! I think that the spring flowers at Kalbarri or the Stirling Ranges would be among the among the best in the world ... I can't think of anywhere better. 


Regards,
David


----------



## slither (Aug 3, 2009)

awesome pics mate thanks for sharing


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 9, 2009)

I went back to the heath for a few hours today. The day was cool but a few skinks were active, including this Red-throated Skink (_Acritoscincus platynotum_):














I found a cooperative Eastern Water Skink (_Eulamprus quoyii_) and took a few pics. This is the first year when I have seen this species active in my area in August.














Here is a pic of a really odd plant. It is a Green Spider Flower (_Grevillea mucronulata_), an endemic of NSW. This is one of the few plants that I have seen with green flowers.









Other spring flowers:




















































It is a great time of the year for a walk along the coast.

Regards,
David


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 9, 2009)

Great pics, could say something good about them all but today I love the EWS and wrens are always a soft spot for me. I must be getting better as I picked the whip and small eyed, not sure why though:|:?


----------



## kupper (Aug 10, 2009)

its funny mate but alot of people everywhere are reporting animals both wild and captive rising form brumation alot earlier than usual


----------

